
Pyforest 1.0.0 writes Python Data Science import statements for you - __tobals__
https://github.com/8080labs/pyforest
======
__tobals__
We started pyforest a couple of months ago and received a lot of constructive
criticism, mainly focusing on making the auto-imports explicit to the user and
thus following the ZoP "explicit is better than implicit". We took that
criticism and improved pyforest in this regard.

With the new release, pyforest will automatically write the import statement
to the top of your Jupyter Notebook once you use a package.

What do you think?

